# 2+ extended mags for Glock 26



## rjrudolph (Oct 12, 2012)

Has anyone had any problems with installing the 2+ extended mags for the glock 26? In watching Hickok45 on youtube he said he wouldnt ever recommend doing it and I was just wondering if has affected anyones 26 from feeding rounds before I do it to mine. Thanks for y'alls feedback.


----------



## Woodsman22 (Dec 30, 2012)

I got one and it works great. I like having the extra length with my large hands. It was hard to remove the stock baseplate but I was able to and then installation was easy.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Just curious, why are you making the grip about the same length as a G19? Are you always going to use extended mags or is it only for certain occassions?


----------



## Woodsman22 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have 3 magazines for my G26, and put the +2 on one of them. Versatility.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

:smt023


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

I have the Pearce +2 pinky ext on all 3 of my 26 mags and have no problems at all.Yes it makes it almost as long as the 19 but its easier to carry. Now if I had to choose only one gun it would be the 19 without a doubt. I would choose one of the four,, lol


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hickok45 is one of my favorite youtube gun guys. He doesn't like pinky extensions just because he prefers the 2 finger grip. I have a glock 26 and several mags. I have glock 19 mags, mags with the + 2 pinky extension and flush fitting 10 round mags. I have shot the gun while using all of them and much prefer the flush fitting 10 round grip. That is just my preference, the +2 magazines function just fine. They just feel weird to me and sometimes pinch my hand with the recoil. I also like making the glock 26 as small as I can get it and feel that I can shoot just as accurately with the flush fitting grip.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

DogRanger said:


> I have the Pearce +2 pinky ext on all 3 of my 26 mags


If you _*always*_ use extended mags and carry IWB then you probably should have bought a G19. Now you have a shorter site radius and shorter barrel. Harder to aim, less accuracy, and the part of the gun that is hard to conceal ,the grip, is now as long as a G19.


----------



## filthyphil (Mar 25, 2013)

Ordered a pearce extension, and a glock extension. Will keep at least one mag stock for pocket carry.
Had a gen3 with pearce extension and loved it


----------

